# Schecter Demon-7



## AntaresX9 (Jan 2, 2011)

On Monday I finally got my new guitar and my first sevenstring Schecter Demon-7 and so I decided to make a review for it as there is none at the moment here.

The first important thing to mention is it is Non-U.S. only so if you are from U.S. you might be out of luck if you want this axe. I think that this guitar might be a good step from Schecter as a good low budget sevenstring is hard to come by out of the States (especially that Ibanez is overpriced where I live and ordering an Agile would cost me a fortune in the end as I haven't found a dealer for them in central Europe).

Anyways this guitar is really great and for the price of about 480$ for a new one I get what I need. It has the nice satin black finish and gothic cross inlays(he ones that are on hellraisers) that give it a nice look. The Schecter tuners hold the tuning quite well even though some other tuning machines might be better. The pickups are active duncan designed hb-105 that are a ripoff of the 7-string blackouts(in the size of the emg 707). The last feature that comes to mind is the bridge and it is a T.O.M. with a string-thru body that is the best in my opinion.

As for the sound it is quite good for designed pickups. It totally beats any other guitar in this price range with stock pickups (I compared it directly with a stock Ibanez 7321 and the Schecter was way better sounding). However if it is compared to a guitar with EMG 707 it can't compare. For my taste the stock pickups are a bit too sterile and dead on the clean setting and a bit too grainy with distorted setting (but the Blackouts act pretty much the same way so if you don't like this sound and want to go for a swap chose EMG 707 instead). But all in all for stock pickups this is pretty good.

As for playability this thing really grows onto you. The neck is quite thick but as my Cort flying V has a very similar neck I got used to the new neck quite fast. It also has a 26 and 1/2 inch scale so you don't need a very thick gauge of strings. And as for the action it has to be tweaked a bit after I bought it as the string gauge wasn't enough for me and there was a tad too much fret buzz for my taste but after seting it up it plays like a dream.

As for reliability and customer support I can't say anything at the moment as I have this guitar only from Monday and so it is hard to tell if anything will happen to it although it looks really solid so I doubt I will need to see a serviceman in the near future.

Overall I really like this axe it serves it's purpose at it works really well with low end and also it is very good for technical play. The look is absolutely gorgeous. The only thing that might be a bit better is the overall sound but for the money I really shouldn't complain as a new Ibanez 7321 would cost me a 100$ more and it doesn't play as good. So if you are looking for a low budget sevenstring with actives and are not from the States I would say this is the way to go.


----------



## meisterchris (Jan 12, 2011)

im just about to get this guitar =] it's such a good price for what you get


----------



## AntaresX9 (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah sure is. The sound is thick and the guitar feels like it costs almost as twice as it does. I love it


----------



## niffnoff (May 26, 2011)

I got this guitar with the FR, imo upgrade the pickups to the 707's and youll be laughing.
Seriously my best guitar yet, still a C-7 would be the next move for me I think


----------



## AntaresX9 (Jul 1, 2011)

Well I have replaced the bridge pickup with an EMG-81-7 and the sound kicks some major ass. But as you said I will probably buy either a Schecter C-7 Hellraiser or Blackjack as my next guitar (or maybe I will try a RAN crusher 7)


----------



## Sephael (Jul 2, 2011)

anyone who says the neck is thick seriously has no clue, 20mm at the first fret and 22mm at the 12th (roughly 7/8th inch) with a 406mm (16 inch) radius


----------



## project25_01 (Jul 14, 2011)

I play one of these babies, and I have to say that I didn't like the stock bridge pickup so much, so I replaced it with a SD Blackout. (The neck pickup is ok for me, but I don't use it too much)
I don't know if the duncan designed hb-105 bridge pickup is designed to sound similar to the original blackout, but they are completely different sounding.

The duncan designed is more scooped, and it has a weird high response to me. Not bad, but not too good.
The Seymour Duncan has more output, singing hi-mids and smoother highs, and is way more focused.

Another thing I have to say is that I use this guitar for my daily exercises, and the finish is slowly wearing out, revealing the naked wood. Don't know if this is common for satin finish guitars. Same thing happens for the cosmo black bridge finish. 

On the other hand, this is a good sounding guitar for the price. Its a bit heavy, but rocky solid.


----------



## stevemcqueen (Aug 5, 2011)

I had one of these for my first 7. I thought it was a great guitar for the price (I got it for 250 used), but I would not have given it as high of ratings as you did. A 5 is perfect and I think only reserved for some thing handmade with hours and hours of care.


----------



## WFD (Aug 10, 2011)

i didnt like this guitar. too much failures
i got it in brazil while i was still there
i got a bad lemon maybe!?!?


----------



## niffnoff (Aug 11, 2011)

^ maybe dude, when you say failures elaborate? 
I love mine haha


----------



## Sephael (Aug 11, 2011)

The only downside that isn't fixable with new electronics is the access to the 24th and maybe 23rd frets, but that is minor since plenty of guitars stop at 22 anyways.


----------

